
We Tried 8 Egg Substitutes for Baking and Found a Clear Winner - keehun
https://www.thekitchn.com/best-egg-substitutes-baking-23003895
======
Coritenst
TLDR

Rating: 10/10 1/4 cup carbonated water = 1 large egg

Rating: 9/10 2 tablespoons water + 2 teaspoons baking powder + 1 teaspoon
vegetable oil = 1 large egg

